# Not on Vacation



## Robert123Carr (Dec 8, 2011)

I took a weeks vacation to play with my wine, bottling and racking. But my son from NYC did what my wife calls a stop, drop, and roll.The roll to LA left me with a two year grandson. Not near asmuch fun as every one thinks. Wine vs. two year old? I'll take the wine every time


----------



## RickC (Dec 9, 2011)

I can just picture you trying to do your racking and bottling with his help. Yikes. A purpletoddler. Good luck.............


----------



## fivebk (Dec 9, 2011)

My Grandaughter loved helping me when she was that age. ( just have to have extra patience with them ) then again she may have just liked being around PaPa too




She is 7 now and still asks if she can help when she comes to visit. I'm not violating any child labor law am I ???











BOB


----------



## Robert123Carr (Dec 9, 2011)

I didn't take a chance, didn't know if I would have the patience. The wife reminded me that I didn't help with my three. Not quite the way I remember it!


----------

